# bullet??



## welderguy (Jun 30, 2016)

Where did everybody go?? vacationing?
I know you haven't run out of things to say.
Believe it or not I kinda miss hearing from you.(some of it)


----------



## bullethead (Jun 30, 2016)

welderguy said:


> Where did everybody go?? vacationing?
> I know you haven't run out of things to say.
> Believe it or not I kinda miss hearing from you.(some of it)


I am down past you in sunny Ft.Myers Beach.
Was 102 in Georgia last friday when we passed through or i would have stopped by to say hello!
Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## welderguy (Jun 30, 2016)

bullethead said:


> I am down past you in sunny Ft.Myers Beach.
> Was 102 in Georgia last friday when we passed through or i would have stopped by to say hello!
> Thanks for thinking of me.



You know that pasty white PA skin can't take all that!

It's good to hear from you.
Hope you're having a blast!


----------



## bullethead (Jun 30, 2016)

Lol, except for my sunglasses induced racoon eyes...I'm a chocolaty delight 
I've eaten grouper in one form or another since Saturday and we are heading  out for more . Darn fine eats in this part of the country.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2016)

Grouper is some of the best fish that swims, and while your down in there, I would highly recommend a fresh fried mullet platter, with cheese grits, hush puppies, cole slaw, and sweet tea.


----------



## welderguy (Jun 30, 2016)

bullethead said:


> Lol, except for my sunglasses induced racoon eyes...I'm a chocolaty delight
> I've eaten grouper in one form or another since Saturday and we are heading  out for more . Darn fine eats in this part of the country.



Oh yeah!
I eat my weight in shrimp when I go.
Send us a sunset picture over the ocean.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 30, 2016)

Nic, thanks for the recommendation! My wife had some Island shrimp  with jalapeño grits one eve for supper. She was right,  they were delicious.
Welder, we have taken sunset pics every night. It is a "must do" here.
I have a hard time with Flickr while on my phone but I'll text them to anyone that wants to post them if they PM me their cell #.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 30, 2016)

Dined at Doc Fords for the 2nd time. A bowl of Doc's claim chowder, some fried calamari  and a grouper sandwich with sweet potato fries made for one delicious supper.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 30, 2016)

Two shout outs of appreciation to welder and gem. Thanks guys.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jun 30, 2016)

His sunset pics from Ft. Myers...


----------



## welderguy (Jun 30, 2016)

bullethead said:


> Two shout outs of appreciation to welder and gem. Thanks guys.



No sir. Thankyou.

Those sunsets are awesome! I appreciate your sharing them.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 1, 2016)

Great pics.  Have you done any fishing?


----------



## bullethead (Jul 1, 2016)

No JB, we have not done any fishing. Talked about it but have not had the time to do even a half day trip.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 1, 2016)

Gracious man, I couldn't be that close to the surf without gettin a line in the water.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 1, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Grouper is some of the best fish that swims, and while your down in there, I would highly recommend a fresh fried mullet platter, with cheese grits, hush puppies, cole slaw, and sweet tea.



Hush puppies had better be hand dipped. None of that squeezing the batter out of a tube.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 1, 2016)

I know, I know JB....since I get my week in WI I don't want to push the issue on wifeys vacay.


----------

